# Whangarei??



## Andrew Family

We are a family of 4 with two children (4&7) and have been looking at Whangarei as a possible location. Please could anyone who knows or lives around the area let me:

What is the weather around that area really like?

Where are the nice areas to live? We would refer a life style property with a little land and good schools, we have no religious preference.

What are people experiences of making friends ina semi-rural area? 

Are there any good family social events or groups that would be recommended?

Any views or comments regarding Waipu, as we do like the look of the properties in that area??

Can you take dogs on the beaches around Whangarei or are there only specific beachs that accept dog walking?

I appreciate that there have been posts relating to Whangarei in the past but there seemed to be quite old and areas do change.

Many thanks for any feedback received.


----------



## topcat83

Andrew Family said:


> We are a family of 4 with two children (4&7) and have been looking at Whangarei as a possible location. Please could anyone who knows or lives around the area let me:
> 
> What is the weather around that area really like?
> 
> Where are the nice areas to live? We would refer a life style property with a little land and good schools, we have no religious preference.
> 
> What are people experiences of making friends ina semi-rural area?
> 
> Are there any good family social events or groups that would be recommended?
> 
> Any views or comments regarding Waipu, as we do like the look of the properties in that area??
> 
> Can you take dogs on the beaches around Whangarei or are there only specific beachs that accept dog walking?
> 
> I appreciate that there have been posts relating to Whangarei in the past but there seemed to be quite old and areas do change.
> 
> Many thanks for any feedback received.


Hi there

As it so happens one of my friends currently lives in Whangarei and is moving to Waipu! I think his advice is be a bit aware of the different areas of Whangarei - some are definitely a bit rough. It's one of the reasons he's moving to Waipu.

Waipu is a lovely little town, and appears to have a good community spirit. (great pizza restuarant there too!)

With beaches - some in cities or regional reserves have restrictions, but elsewhere there will be none. In towns, you often find that you can take them on in the early mrning/late evening dusing summer months, and all day during winter months. Regional parks vary, but generally assume you can't.

Weather - sub-tropical. You'll find some plants growing up there that won't grow further south. But don't expect wall-to-wall sunshine - it can be wet too.


----------

